# Rotten Fruit?



## Mayor Big Ben (Oct 6, 2014)

How long does it take fruit to rot. I'm trying to attract flies. my fruit has been sitting out for 2 weeks now.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 6, 2014)

pretty sure that fruit doesn't rot (aside from the rotten fruit that drops from perfect trees).
i think your best bet will be rotten turnips.

though, i could be wrong.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

on a perfect fruit tree's last harvest, it will produce 1 rotten fruit. i dont think they attract flies, just ants. i got my fly from a spoiled turnip.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 6, 2014)

Flies are only attracted to trash that you fish out of the ocean like old cans and boots, and rotten turnips. Rotten fruit is for ants. If you have the beautiful town ordinance then you won't be able to fish up any trash, so the turnips are your best bet if so ^^


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 6, 2014)

captain_katie said:


> pretty sure that fruit doesn't rot (aside from the rotten fruit that drops from perfect trees).
> i think your best bet will be rotten turnips.
> 
> though, i could be wrong.



That is exactly right


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fruit will not rot on the ground, they are only considered rotten when they are first spawned on the ground. Fruits don't change their conditions in any way.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 6, 2014)

You can get ants from leaving candy on the ground.

I thought that was interesting.


----------

